# Square-1 FULL PLL and Baum's Method PDF



## Raul Low (Aug 14, 2015)

Full PLL Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/hwurvnnp6dh7na5/

Baum's Method (spanish) Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/fjufcrif36fy7na/


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 14, 2015)

Raul Low said:


> View attachment 5401
> 
> Full PLL Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/hwurvnnp6dh7na5/
> 
> Baum's Method (spanish) Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/fjufcrif36fy7na/



Cool! I was just thinking about this the other day and wondering if these algs were somewhere. Thanks! I think square-1 has so much room for developing alg sets and methods.


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2015)

What did you use to generate your sq1 images?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 18, 2015)

I have most of Jason Baum's Square-1 PLL page archived at ranzha.cubing.net/square-1/pll.html

ZLV is also a great resource for Sq-1 PLL: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/pll_all.html


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> ZLV is also a great resource for Sq-1 PLL: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/pll_all.html




Unavailable page :/ !


----------



## Lid (Aug 26, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Unavailable page :/ !


Yes, I noted that my ISPs server is down atm, it should be back real soon.


----------



## Sam N (Aug 26, 2015)

Very cool page! I'll try to learn the ones without parity since I think cpp is faster in most cases. I already know the EP cases for parity, so I guess I'll get those for free in a way. Very well done. ^^


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lid said:


> Yes, I noted that my ISPs server is down atm, it should be back real soon.



Okay.


----------

